# 2009 Catalog Scanned; can't upload too big ... help?



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Anyone know what I could do to make this scanned catalog available to everyone? It's 21MB as a .pdf 

If someone has any ideas let me know.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok,

I've created a quick web page for this using my .mac account. It will not upload the pictures in full size  but you can download them and get a better look I think.

http://web.mac.com/jvillarreal245/Site/Photos.html

If anyone has a better idea let me know.

PDF it's 21BM and JPG it's just huge.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Doesn't seem to be working. Can't wait to see - thanks for posting.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

It's working for me, hmmm maybe because it's my pc. 

Is it asking for use / password?

ugh there must be an easier way to show this to everyone. I am willing to email it to someone if they can share it.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*Cool...*

thanks for posting this!! any chance you can also include the 2009 cyclocross bikes?

thanks!


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I am going to try scanning the rest of the manual tomorrow if he will allow me. He allowed me to makes copies of this part because these are the bikes I was considering for myself. I am already thinking about moving my deposit to a SuperSix High Mod 3 ... that bike just looks awesome to me.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

sop there is no regular supersix?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Works w/IE7... but not Firefox 3... at least on my computers.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

The Six Carbon is replacing the System Six and the lower end SuperSix from what I understand. (I don't know the 2008 models well enough) There will be 3 SuperSix models offered 2009 and all are "Hi Mod" 1, 3, and Red" 

The Six Carbon is made of "Six Carbon BB30" with Carbon Forks and I was told the frame from 2008 Ultimate was moved down to this New Model Six Carbon model. Six Carbon can be bought from 105/Ultegra mix to Ace and prices from about 1300 to 4000+ with options.

The Super Six is available with Ultegra/ Ace mix, Ace /SRAM mix, SRAM or Record and ranges from 4000 to 9000+ with options. Models are called Super Six "High Mod" 3, 1, Red, and Team.

I am reading this from the manual since I know you all probably can't read that damn upload online. I did try to go larger, but there must be a limit during upload to the .mac server; apologies. 

If anyone wants the file I will email if possible; 21MB tough email.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

that's different from the catalog we got last week.

Super Six HM (USA)
Super Six (USA)
Six Carbon (Asia)
Six


----------



## oski19 (Jul 30, 2007)

any chance of you posting the synapse section of that catalog???


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I can't believe how lack luster the Cannondale paint jobs are for 2009. Several of you have commented that the red looks incredibly like the Specialized Allez of years back. The paint job and decals of the Super Six HM look like those of the Trek Madone SL 5.2, 5.5, 5.9 of 2007/2006, especially with that top tube decal.

It's amazing that Cannondale has such originality in their product design and such poor finish in asthetics. I'm glad I purchased the Pearl White Super of 2008. The Black with red outlined silver decals and the black Liquigas Super Six are far more attractive than any offerings they have for 2009.

I saw an old Klein on Sunday and good god did those bikes have a gorgeous finish. Enough ranting, safe & happy riding.

CHL


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

Are those prices written on there? Can you type up what costs what?


----------



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## chrisner63 (Aug 22, 2008)

*catalog*

Thank you for posting (also the synapse section of that catalog, if it's possible)
[email protected]


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

anything about the 29er mtn bike line up? Email it ti my gmail please!! [email protected]


----------



## cbart330 (Mar 2, 2006)

*2009 "Hi Mod" Super*

Interesting that the system six has been dropped. Wondering if the hi mod Super is a significant improvement in stiffness. I am a bigger rider who absolutely loved the System six. An perfect mix of comfort and performance. I am somewhat of a pure sprinter and the system six just delivers every time you put power down.
I have ridden the current Super six and really preferred the system six for the kind of rider that I am. I would love to move into something in the 2009 lineup, but not sure about which bike will do the trick now. Any early "test drives" of the hi mod super out there to comment?? Thanks!


----------



## usa777 (Jul 5, 2008)

are these prices retail for the US or dealer cost?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Retail..............




posting wholesale on the web is bad juju. Further, not all dealers pay the same amount.


Starnut


----------

